# Wish something nice to the user above



## Sus y

It's almost Christmas *season, come on! Lets get corny and soppy. :smile2: 
Join me, I want to wish you so* many good things. 

Oh... I don't know if this thread exist already so, if it does any mod can deleted this one and link me the existent one? Please lol.


----------



## EarthDominator

Sus y said:


> It's almost Christmas, come on! Lets get corny and soppy. :smile2:
> Join me, I want to wish you some many good things.
> 
> Oh... I don't know if this thread exist already so, if it does any mod can deleted this one and link me the existent one? Please lol.


I wish you a nice and cozy christmas. (Sorry I couldn't think of anything else at the moment :/)


----------



## Sus y

EarthDominator said:


> I wish you a nice and cozy christmas. (Sorry I couldn't think of anything else at the moment :/)


That was good actually, thank you for the wish also for posting in the thread. 
I wish you feel better this week and the next one even more .


----------



## EarthDominator

Sus y said:


> That was good actually, thank you for the wish also for posting in the thread.
> I wish you feel better this week and the next one even more .


Thank you, I'm sure when more people wake up this thread will grow alot.


----------



## cinto

EarthDominator, wishing you a darn good day today or night. Hope you get a few laughs in too. haha


----------



## Chevy396

Wishing you lots of fun and happy beer drinking times.


----------



## Sus y

I wish you to have some fun and cool dates during this week.


----------



## NovaBubble

Wising you loads of courage and fulfillment to conquer your hardships and do the things you want to do before the year ends!


----------



## Paul

May you be accepted and respected for who you are by everyone important in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope you continue to grow and have more social victories.


----------



## Sus y

Wish you to keep improving your life having always the support of your loved ones.


----------



## jolene23

I wish you to be more happy today than you were yesterday, and to be even more happy tomorrow.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish you a very welcoming and nice stay here on SAS, welcome.


----------



## teuton

I wish you to progress every day, becoming better and better in all the aspects of life !


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wish today has something exciting in store for you so your boredom will be cured.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish you and your future hubby well


----------



## Virgo

I wish for you to discover something new you like today, like a song or new food


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I wish you to get back together with naes.


----------



## Virgo

Lmao can't you just wish for me to to get a puppy for Christmas or something?


----------



## Sus y

Virgo said:


> Lmao can't you just wish for me to to get a puppy for Christmas or something?


I wish you to get a cute puppy for Christmas  and that it learn to behave with little training.


----------



## Virgo

Thanks!!  Could you make that two puppies? I'd like him to have a buddy

I wish for you to have a relaxing day with no stress!


----------



## goldenratio

I wish you to get Virgo for Christmas  and that she learn to behave with little training.

Edit: come on Virgo, that was for Susy. You killed the joke by posting a min before I did. :crying:


----------



## Virgo

Oops!! I wish for your jokes not to get killed anymore


----------



## Sus y

@goldenratio LOL
@Virgo I wish you to get two very cute puppies, although not so sure if both should be male of female or one of each.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish she has a nice Christmas


----------



## purple sunset

I wish you and everybody will soon find what you're looking for to a new level of success and happiness 

Love that littel ginger bread person in your avatar kevin001 it brings hope


----------



## goldenratio

purple sunset said:


> I wish you and everybody will soon find what you're looking for to a new level of success and happiness
> 
> Love that littel ginger bread person in your avatar kevin001 it brings hope


Your mention of "ginger" brought back good memories of this meme:










Wishing you a great month, hopefully without getting takeaways like that!


----------



## Sus y

goldenratio said:


> Your mention of "ginger" brought back good memories of this meme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a great month, hopefully without getting takeaways like that!


Haahah! OMG! Cute yummy cat!

Wish you peace and a many days of joys in this upcoming holidays.


----------



## Overdrive

Wish you many things i can't tell.


----------



## Sus y

Overdrive said:


> Wish you many things i can't tell.


Why you can't? :O I need to know now. :um 
To trip and fall in a funny way? To get chubby? :um to have a boring weekend? I had all that already. 

Just in case, wish you back everything and more >, also that you have a nice week lol.


----------



## Sus y

Premature hb wishes to me!


----------



## goldenratio

Is December 17th your birthday?

What kind of cake is that? It doesn't have enough sweets on it. Needs more.

Premature hb wishes to you. *blows party horn* (couldn't find better gif than the one below)

https://giphy.com/gifs/7ZjmsISzWnreE/html5


----------



## Sus y

goldenratio said:


> Is December 17th your birthday?
> 
> What kind of cake is that? It doesn't have enough sweets on it. Needs more.
> 
> Premature hb wishes to you. *blows party horn* (couldn't find better gif than the one below)
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/7ZjmsISzWnreE/html5


Not yet! In few days, but I wanted to party in advance :b. Nice to see you around, I was missing you in the number 56 SAS competition, we ran 1000 miles everyday and you did not  lol kidding hahaa.

And thank you! 
Merry Christmas to you, in advance too  hehe! :banana


----------



## goldenratio

Sus y said:


> Not yet! In few days, but I wanted to party in advance :b. Nice to see you around, I was missing you in the number 56 SAS competition, we ran 1000 miles everyday and you did not  lol kidding hahaa.
> 
> And thank you!
> Merry Christmas to you, in advance too  hehe! :banana


Competition #56 and 1000 mi/day -- you all have come a long way. (looks bewildered)

Psh! Whatever. I'll kick all your butts in competition #57.

Merry Christmas (and happy birthday on same day?) in advance.


----------



## Excaliber

Sus y said:


> Premature hb wishes to me!


Look at that cake! We will have to host a big party for you! I'll send you some of those burnt cookies.. :um

Happy Birthday in advance --> :hb


----------



## goldenratio

Excaliber said:


> Look at that cake! We will have to host a big party for you! I'll send you some of those burnt cookies.. :um
> 
> Happy Birthday in advance --> :hb


Here are the burnt cookies you ordered.










I wish you the best of luck giving Susy those cookies!


----------



## twistix

I wish you a peaceful, pleasant week & a scrumptious waffle


----------



## Excaliber

goldenratio said:


> Here are the burnt cookies you ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck giving Susy those cookies!


lol that looks about right, its the thought that counts...

@Sus y you will eat them right? :crying:


----------



## Sus y

And I wish you to have a very nice week.



Excaliber said:


> lol that looks about right, its the thought that counts...
> 
> @Sus y you will eat them right? :crying:


Of course I would eat half and you the other half, I like to share. You eat first lol.


----------



## goldenratio

twistix said:


> I wish you a peaceful, pleasant week & a scrumptious waffle


Same goes for you. Have a peaceful, pleasant week too. I just hope the waffles aren't burnt like the cookies Susy got from Excaliber.



Sus y said:


> Of course I would eat half and you the other half, I like to share. You eat first lol.


You're too generous to Excaliber. However, it's everyone's rule of conduct that the birthday girl gets the first bite. It's your day. Enjoy!


----------



## Excaliber

Sus y said:


> And I wish you to have a very nice week.
> 
> Of course I would eat half and you the other half, I like to share. You eat first lol.


I wish you to have a great birthday!

That would be greedy of me, they were made specially for you... but since you insist, I'll just take the half that is less burnt... jk :smile2:


----------



## Sus y

goldenratio said:


> Same goes for you. Have a peaceful, pleasant week too. I just hope the waffles aren't burnt like the cookies Susy got from Excaliber.
> 
> You're too generous to Excaliber. However, it's everyone's rule of conduct that the birthday girl gets the first bite. It's your day. Enjoy!


You are right, my other half is for you . Eat all the cookies!  and Merry Christmas in advance


----------



## goldenratio

Sus y said:


> You are right, my other half is for you . Eat all the cookies!  and Merry Christmas in advance


That may hurt Excaliber's feelings. Did you miss the note attached to the cookie tray? The note showed:

To Susy
From Excaliber <3 xoxoxo

I think you better eat the cookies. (just to show Excaliber some love back)

Merry Christmas in advance, to you too!


----------



## Excaliber

goldenratio said:


> That may hurt Excaliber's feelings. Did you miss the note attached to the cookie tray? The note showed:
> 
> To Susy
> From Excaliber <3 xoxoxo
> 
> I think you better eat the cookies. (just to show Excaliber some love back)
> 
> Merry Christmas in advance, to you too!





Sus y said:


> You are right, my other half is for you . Eat all the cookies!  and Merry Christmas in advance


lol @goldenratio is right, your the birthday girl and deserve the first bite, it would be rude not to accept a gift now would it? eat all the cookies while your at it.

BTW enjoy the holidays goldenratio


----------



## Sus y

I'm giving away all the cookies! It's better give than receive! Cookies away!! Cookies for everybody!!
Party of cookies!! lol
:yay
Forgot to mention, @Excaliber you are a VIP guest in this party, so much for you! 
Cookies for free 
:yay hahah :clap


----------



## Chevy396

I bet you make some really good cookies.


----------



## goldenratio

Excaliber said:


> lol @goldenratio is right, your the birthday girl and deserve the first bite, it would be rude not to accept a gift now would it? eat all the cookies while your at it.
> 
> BTW enjoy the holidays goldenratio


You enjoy the holidays too, Excaliber 



Sus y said:


> I'm giving away all the cookies! It's better give than receive! Cookies away!! Cookies for everybody!!
> Party of cookies!! lol
> :yay
> Forgot to mention, @Excaliber you are a VIP guest in this party, so much for you!
> Cookies for free
> :yay hahah :clap


You're really funny. He just gave *you* those cookies, now you're giving them away. Anyway, enjoy the holidays too.


----------



## Sus y

finallyclosed said:


> I bet you make some really good cookies.


Cookies, cake, whatever lol, I'm not the best in the kitchen but given clear instructions and having time I can do well. I used to throw dinner* parties to impress my friends with fancy recipes I saw on internet or tv lol, they never complained.

I wish you to heal for whatever you have to. :smile2:


----------



## twistix

I wish you sweet dreams & a stylish hair day

Also if you can't decide who will eat the cookies, I will eat them


----------



## Excaliber

Sus y said:


> I'm giving away all the cookies! It's better give than receive! Cookies away!! Cookies for everybody!!
> Party of cookies!! lol
> :yay
> Forgot to mention, @Excaliber you are a VIP guest in this party, so much for you!
> Cookies for free
> :yay hahah :clap





goldenratio said:


> You enjoy the holidays too, Excaliber
> 
> You're really funny. He just gave *you* those cookies, now you're giving them away. Anyway, enjoy the holidays too.


Something tells me @Sus y doesn't like my cookies...

I'd be honoured to be your VIP, and since giving back it better I'm sure everyone would agree that the cookies should be yours to eat first, your gift, they wouldn't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## Excaliber

twistix said:


> I wish you sweet dreams & a stylish hair day
> 
> Also if you can't decide who will eat the cookies, I will eat them


I'll send you a waffle :grin2:

Hope you have a wonderful week!


----------



## Sus y

twistix said:


> I wish you sweet dreams & a stylish hair day
> 
> Also if you can't decide who will eat the cookies, I will eat them


My hair really appreciate this! You are one of the nicest people around! :O I wish you to get whatever you are wanting now! I wish also I had superpowers so it could come truth just because I wish so :b.



Excaliber said:


> Something tells me @Sus y doesn't like my cookies...
> 
> I'd be honoured to be your VIP, and since giving back it better I'm sure everyone would agree that the cookies should be yours to eat first, your gift, they wouldn't want to spoil it for you.


All is solved now! We don't have to worry for anything, now we can have cake because cake is good! 
Cake for everybody! :yay


----------



## Excaliber

Sus y said:


> All is solved now! We don't have to worry for anything, now we can have cake because cake is good!
> Cake for everybody! :yay


Agreed, cake always hits the spot!


----------



## Kevin001

Wishes he has a nice day.


----------



## EarthDominator

Wish you a nice Christmas (not really special I know).


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I wish it starts raining chocolate wherever you are!


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Wishes he has a nice day.


Thanks, Hope you will enjoy this holiday season. 

--->user above<---

Hope you get lots of chocolates for the holidays!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I wish him a merry Christmas.


----------



## Excaliber

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I wish him a merry Christmas.


Right back at you, and a Happy New Years!


----------



## Sus y

I wish you to find a good offer for an item you want. 



Ominous Indeed said:


> I wish it starts raining chocolate wherever you are!


That remained me of this song:




It tittles _I wish it rains coffee_. It's about wishing coffee to rain in the country side, as to wish everybody to be happy singing and having food to eat.


----------



## Excaliber

Sus y said:


> I wish you to find a good offer for an item you want.


Thanks, is it your bday today btw? if so.... *Happy Birthday!*










---> No burnt cookies, don't worry.


----------



## goldenratio

Wow, Susy's age just changed to 36. *blows party horn*

*everyone runs in and starts to sing Happy Birthday to Susy*

*meanwhile, I carry a full tray of burnt cookies and one burnt cookie accidentally falls on the cake Excaliber just hauled in for Susy* 

Eat up, birthday girl. >

Edit: did I forget to wish something nice to the user above? Excaliber, I wish that you get to enjoy half of Susy's cake.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wish it all works out, though I don't know what "it" is but doesn't everyone have an "it"?


----------



## goldenratio

I don't know what "it" is either, but I wish you the same.


----------



## Sus y

Excaliber said:


> Thanks, is it your bday today btw? if so.... *Happy Birthday!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---> No burnt cookies, don't worry.


:clap Thank you!! Thank you!! :clap No, it's not yet, but I wanted it to be today, the year is almost over and my birthday isn't coming , I'm feeling impatient lol.



goldenratio said:


> Wow, Susy's age just changed to 36. *blows party horn*
> 
> *everyone runs in and starts to sing Happy Birthday to Susy*
> 
> *meanwhile, I carry a full tray of burnt cookies and one burnt cookie accidentally falls on the cake Excaliber just hauled in for Susy*
> 
> Eat up, birthday girl. >
> 
> Edit: did I forget to wish something nice to the user above? Excaliber, I wish that you get to enjoy half of Susy's cake.


Thank you too!! Well, I changed my age to get used to it, but who cares, we can celebrate early on lol. >
I wish you not to gain weight this holidays and that you can run faster next .


----------



## Chevy396

I wish you a merry Christmas and a happy New Year, because your posts always make me smile from your friendliness. I wish there were more people with your attitude on this site, including myself. ;P


----------



## Sus y

solutionx said:


> I wish you a merry Christmas and a happy New Year, because your posts always make me smile from your friendliness. I wish there were more people with your attitude on this site, including myself. ;P


I wish you the same, and thank you!! :hug. 
Also hey! New year new nickname? I wonder what it's that solution about :b, I wish I wasn't all that curios lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> I wish you the same, and thank you!! :hug.
> Also hey! New year new nickname? I wonder what it's that solution about :b, I wish I wasn't all that curios lol.


It is whatever you want it to be. It is the one solution that nobody else thought was possible, but the only one that works... it is solution X!


----------



## Sus y

solutionx said:


> It is whatever you want it to be. It is the one solution that nobody else thought was possible, but the only one that works... it is solution X!


*Imagines weird solutions and applies to user above* Ok, good luck with solving everything too, that's my wish for you hehe.


----------



## Excaliber

goldenratio said:


> Wow, Susy's age just changed to 36. *blows party horn*
> 
> *everyone runs in and starts to sing Happy Birthday to Susy*
> 
> *meanwhile, I carry a full tray of burnt cookies and one burnt cookie accidentally falls on the cake Excaliber just hauled in for Susy*
> 
> Eat up, birthday girl. >
> 
> Edit: did I forget to wish something nice to the user above? Excaliber, I wish that you get to enjoy half of Susy's cake.


lol @goldenratio maybe its a good thing, bit of crunch to the cake?? Partyyy Time!!! :clap



Sus y said:


> :clap Thank you!! Thank you!! :clap No, it's not yet, but I wanted it to be today, the year is almost over and my birthday isn't coming , I'm feeling impatient lol.


No problem, we can just host a party for today and another one on your birthday again! More cake to go round!! I wish you to have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he has a great day


----------



## Lyyli

I wish him good health.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they have limited or no anxiety today.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I hope someone makes him smile


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I hope something nice happens to them tomorrow ^_^


----------



## 3stacks

I hope he gets all the after eights he could dream of!


----------



## Kevin001

Wish he finds a nice girl


----------



## 3stacks

Wish he gets the skin that he dreams of!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he conquers his anxiety.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope he can one day beat his SA.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he finds the girl of his dreams.


----------



## srschirm

Kevin001 said:


> Hope he finds the girl of his dreams.


I wish you happiness because you're a great dude.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish him happiness as well, one of my all time fave posters! Legend


----------



## Sus y

Wish you find the perfect gift for your sister.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wish something great to happen in the life of this lovely lady.


----------



## Sus y

Wish you become the biggest authority in the universe of Persian cats :b.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wish you a slice of some yummy cake.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Wish you a slice of some yummy cake.


I want this:








or this:








or this :O :









Thank you lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> I want this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this :O :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lol


You're welcome. 

Ok, would you like fries with that order.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Ok, would you like fries with that order.  :grin2:


That would be a little too much lol, but for the next one hehe :clap:laugh:


----------



## GeomTech

LOL! What's with this cake business? :laugh:

But um, wishing you a healing vacation that will reduce baseline stress levels.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> That would be a little too much lol, but for the next one hehe :clap :laugh:


Ok.  :grin2:



GeomTech said:


> LOL! What's with this cake business? :laugh:
> 
> But um, wishing you a healing vacation that will reduce baseline stress levels.


Wish that this man has many laughs. :grin2:

She had a photo of a cat eating cake in another thread, so when she mentioned cats, automatically thought of that cat eating cake (the cat looks like her avatar cat looks wise).


----------



## novalax

For as much positivity as you pump out on this site, I hope you see it returned in spades.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

novalax said:


> For as much positivity as you pump out on this site, I hope you see it returned in spades.


Thank you. 

I wish that many lovely things happen for this person.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't say it enough, but you really are one of the best SAS members out there. You're so kind and I wish that you can find happiness.


----------



## twistix

Wish you good rest, pleasant dreams, and the motivation and ingenuity to make wonderful dreams into reality


----------



## Karsten

I wish a giant beanstalk grows from your garden and when you climb to the top, you find several bags full of money.

PS. I want a cut.


----------



## twistix

Karsten said:


> I wish a giant beanstalk grows from your garden and when you climb to the top, you find several bags full of money.
> 
> PS. I want a cut.


Ok, I'll bring you a cutting of the beanstalk so you can grow your own beans.


----------



## funnynihilist

Someone mention beans in here?

I wish you lots of happy puddings in the future!


----------



## twistix

I wish you a transcendental culinary discovery


----------



## Sus y

I wish you the money too, please share a bit, because the best feeling is to share hehe.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope this person finds happiness someday. She is so nice to everyone here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I don't say it enough, but you really are one of the best SAS members out there. You're so kind and I wish that you can find happiness.


I don't say it enough, but thank you for your kind words. 

You are much kinder than me. I wish that you can find happiness too, as you certainly deserve it. 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope this person finds happiness someday. She is so nice to everyone here.


I wish that you find happiness too. 

In addition, wish that you can show the rock gods your guitar playing skills that will spread, bring happiness to the world.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish you a nice, and maybe warm, day today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> Not too much &#127838; bread today deary.


Ok. 

I wish that some lovely local man gives this lovely woman a big hug.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

EarthDominator said:


> I wish you a nice, and maybe warm, day today.


I wish a lovely day.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he finds the woman of his dreams one day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish you'll have a self-driving car.


----------



## Sus y

I wish you build an awesome AI :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Omg thanks. :O

I wish you'll have 3 of your wishes granted.


----------



## notBlair

I hope you get that hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> It didn't happen :crying:


Awwww. :hug



notBlair said:


> I hope you get that hug


I hope you get a hug too from some nice young man.


----------



## Sus y

I want a hug too! :O 
I wish all the good things you wish become true , specially your cake wishes for me :b haha.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish that your wish for the hug comes true.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> I want a hug too! :O
> I wish all the good things you wish become true , specially your cake wishes for me  haha.


Awwwww. :hug

Thank you for your kind words. 

Cake for wish for you, maybe.  :grin2:



EarthDominator said:


> I wish that your wish for the hug comes true.


Wish that Sus y gives this person a hug.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish you a very nice day (although it's almost over). 

But you don't want to hug me, trust me. :roll


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

EarthDominator said:


> I wish you a very nice day (although it's almost over).
> 
> But you don't want to hug me, trust me. :roll


Thank you for your kind words. 

I wish that @Sus y hug this man quickly.


----------



## Sus y

hahah!! well, the day it's starting here and I'm a hug-open just for today , it's a special offer lol.
I wish you to have a nice lunch or dinner, depending on what's next.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> hahah!! well, the day it's starting here and I'm a hug-open just for today , it's a special offer lol.
> I wish you to have a nice lunch or dinner, depending on what's next.


So does that mean he gets a hug?  :grin2:

Thank you for your kind words. 

I wish that you have a lovely meal with cake as desert.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Hope he finds the woman of his dreams one day.


Thank you for your kind words. 

I hope you find the woman of your dreams.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> So does that mean he gets a hug?  :grin2:
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I wish that you have a lovely meal with cake as desert.


An invisible virtual one :b.



ANX1 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I hope you find the woman of your dreams.


This is so sad, we the "women of your nightmares" deserve a chance too :crying: hahaha


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wish ANX1 would win a million dollars in the Lottery.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> An invisible virtual one :b.
> 
> This is so sad, we the "women of your nightmares" deserve a chance too :crying: hahaha


Oh, ok. 

I thought you were in my happy place with sandwiches. :sus :grin2:



Mabel Pines said:


> Wish ANX1 would win a million dollars in the Lottery.


I wish that you get many more millions in the lottery.


----------



## 0589471

I wish you all the happiness & love you deserve (not just in dreams)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish you all the happiness & love you deserve (not just in dreams)


I wish you many times more all the happiness and love you deserve.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> I wish you many times more all the happiness and love you deserve.


I wish you all the best for the future mate - you're a lovely bloke and always so kind to everyone on here.

I hope you find a nice girl one of these days and have lots of kids - you'd make a wonderful Dad.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish you all the happiness & love you deserve (not just in dreams)


Thank you for those great well-wishes. I wish you the best in everything you strive to get, including in the realm of the pursuit of happiness and love and joy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I wish you all the best for the future mate - you're a lovely bloke and always so kind to everyone on here.
> 
> I hope you find a nice girl one of these days and have lots of kids - you'd make a wonderful Dad.


I wish the best for the future for the kind, lovely man which I'm replying to. 

I also wish a safe trip with many happy times ahead. 

Thank you for your kind words. 

That is a dream for me, probably will stay that way. 

But your son has an awesome dad. I hope he knows that.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> I wish the best for the future for the kind, lovely man which I'm replying to.
> 
> I also wish a safe trip with many happy times ahead.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> That is a dream for me, probably will stay that way.
> 
> But your son has an awesome dad. I hope he knows that.


Thanks mate - much appreciated.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mabel Pines said:


> Thank you for those great well-wishes. I wish you the best in everything you strive to get, including in the realm of the pursuit of happiness and love and joy.


I wish the same for you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - much appreciated.


You're welcome mate.


----------



## twistix

I wish you and those around you realize you have immense potential & that you find the strength and support to put your ambitions into action


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she finds a pretty caterpillar in her garden today .


----------



## twistix

@Kevin001 :|
Hope he finds a pretty caterpillar in his coffee today


----------



## Kevin001

Aww I thought caterpillars were nice lol. :squeeze 

Hope you smile so much today your face hurts


----------



## twistix

(They eat & destroy plants!)

Hope you laugh so much today your stomach aches


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

twistix said:


> I wish you and those around you realize you have immense potential & that you find the strength and support to put your ambitions into action


Thank you. 

I wish that many lovely things happen for you in your life. 



Kevin001 said:


> Aww I thought caterpillars were nice lol. :squeeze
> 
> Hope you smile so much today your face hurts


I wish some nice woman comes along for this man and sweeps him off his feet.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish he finds happiness and has no more sad days.


----------



## 0589471

Wish for improved health and good things to come in the next few days


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she has a nice summer.....with good weather.......friends........etc.


----------



## Karsten

Hope Aaron Judge hits a 10,834,292ft home run that lands on his door step.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he kisses his Hasselhoff poster goodnight before he goes to bed tonight .


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Hope he kisses his Hasselhoff poster goodnight before he goes to bed tonight .


Hope you a steady recovery from depression


----------



## Sus y

Hope you get successful on Youtube with a nice song he creates.


----------



## Sliusarek

I really hope Mabel Pines will stop viewing females as sexual objects.
That is my good wish to him.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Wish he finds happiness and has no more sad days.


Thank you for your kind words. 

I wish much happiness for you from a certain lady.


----------



## Sus y

I wish Anx1 become the master of time and get a universal clock to control it :O and then it helps me to get more time to procrastinate. lol


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Hope you a steady recovery from depression


I haven't been depressed in over 2yrs lol.



ANX1 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I wish much happiness for you from a certain lady.


What lady :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> I wish Anx1 become the master of time and get a universal clock to control it :O and then it helps me to get more time to procrastinate. lol


My post disappeared. But I wish that she get the turn of the hands of the clock back in time to go back in time.



Kevin001 said:


> I haven't been depressed in over 2yrs lol.
> 
> What lady :lol


I wish that she will appear when he least expects it.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> ANX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post disappeared. But I wish that she get the turn of the hands of the clock back in time to go back in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting disappearing :O, maybe that post was sent to the future :O
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> ANX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting disappearing :O, maybe that post was sent to the future :O
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some food to go into open mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Sus y said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some food to go into open mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a yummy lunch :O
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> ANX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a yummy lunch :O
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the yummy lunch was fulfilling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessie203

I hope you have a lovely day and treat yourself with kindness


----------



## Karsten

I hope you find a few crumbled singles (do Canadians call them singles?) and a half pack of starburst in an old jacket.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Jessie203 said:


> I hope you have a lovely day and treat yourself with kindness


Thank you for your lovely words. 

I wish you have many lovely years ahead and people treat you with kindness, respect. 



Karsten said:


> I hope you find a few crumbled singles (do Canadians call them singles?) and a half pack of starburst in an old jacket.


I wish you good years ahead and that things improve in your life which makes you very happy.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope all his hopes and dreams come true.


----------



## Sus y

Hope he has a very peaceful day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Hope all his hopes and dreams come true.


Aww, thank you for your kind words. 

I still hope that a certain lady comes into your life and makes you happy. 



Sus y said:


> Hope he has a very peaceful day.


Hope the cat in avatar makes her very happy.


----------



## Sus y

What of the good things wouldn't I desire to you! All of them .


ANX1 said:


> Hope the cat in avatar makes her very happy.


It does , it looks so inspired lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> What of the good things wouldn't I desire to you! All of them .
> 
> It does , it looks so inspired lol.


I wish infinity good things to happen to you. 

Suits your personality, which is quite lovely.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> I wish infinity good things to happen to you.
> 
> Suits your personality, which is quite lovely.


Why thank you! Wish you someone makes the most yummilisious sandwich (emparedado in Spanish, also sándwich :b) for you.

Like this one: 








LOL kidding :b hahaha, but you know what I mean, the best one, one made with love and tons of spinach, because despite you don't like it it will make you strong :b haha fineeeeeeeeee no spinach :b


----------



## Jessie203

Your cat photo is adorable and your sandwich photo is hilarious lol. You seem like a positive and funny person who would be awesome to be friends with.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Why thank you! Wish you someone makes the most yummilisious sandwich (emparedado in Spanish, also sándwich :b) for you.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL kidding :b hahaha, but you know what I mean, the best one, one made with love and tons of spinach, because despite you don't like it it will make you strong :b haha fineeeeeeeeee no spinach :b


You're welcome. 

Reminds me of Lt. Robin Crusoe, USN movie where the statue that looks similar to that sandwich says how now brown cow (if the sandwich was to speak). :lol

Thank you for the sandwich.

You know that you have to spin the spinach. 

I wish you many lovely days ahead. 



Jessie203 said:


> Your cat photo is adorable and your sandwich photo is hilarious lol. You seem like a positive and funny person who would be awesome to be friends with.


I wish you many laughs ahead with the many lovely days ahead.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Reminds me of Lt. Robin Crusoe, USN movie where the statue that looks similar to that sandwich says how now brown cow (if the sandwich was to speak). :lol
> 
> Thank you for the sandwich.
> 
> You know that you have to spin the spinach.
> 
> I wish you many lovely days ahead.


:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :b


I wish you many laughs.


----------



## Nekobasu

A sweet person

Speaks Spanish but is really good at English


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :b





Nekobasu said:


> A sweet person
> 
> Speaks Spanish but is really good at English


Corrected that for you and I agree. 

I wish many lovely sandwiches from @Sus y for this person.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I wish for the above poster to have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mabel Pines said:


> I wish for the above poster to have a good night's sleep.


Thank you for your kind words. 

I wish many nights of good sleep.


----------



## Sus y

I wish they can run alone their car very fast in speedway :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> I wish they can run alone their car very fast in speedway :O


Thank you. 

I wish that you could be cuddled by many cats.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wish that you could be cuddled by many cats.


Maybe just one, or a puppy that doesn-t smell funny hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Maybe just one, or a puppy that doesn-t smell funny hahaha :laugh:


I wish that her wish comes true.


----------



## Sus y

Wish this very thing he's desiring right now is achieved.


----------



## Rebootplease

I hope her cats don't eat her when she dies. (J) (because everyone dies. But I wish you eternal life)


----------



## Sus y

Rebootplease said:


> I hope her cats don't eat her when she dies. (J) (because everyone dies. But I wish you eternal life)


I don't have cats but if a cat decides to eat me after I'm gone, it's ok, I would rather that than one eating me before I'm gone or while I'm passing away.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I hope you're having a good day: )


----------



## Kevin001

Hope all her dreams come true :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit

God Bless You Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope more people see how awesome she is


----------



## Daym6824

I hope that you find a cure for anxiety and help make each one of us rich lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

I hope that you have a good next 7 days.


----------



## Suchness

I hope you find the girl in your profile pic and make magical love to her.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they find purpose in their lives and know their worth.


----------



## 3stacks

I hope you get everything you want


----------



## Tomatmacka

I hope you find peace in life.


----------



## birddookie

I hope you find a dog that looks just like the one I see in your avatar.


----------



## Suchness

I hope you find a nice avatar and decide to use it one day.


----------



## girlyone1

Does it have to start with I hope? Well I hope you get a thumbs up like in your avatar soon. :smile2


----------



## Suchness

girlyone1 said:


> Does it have to start with I hope? Well I hope you get a thumbs up like in your avatar soon. :smile2


It doesnt have to. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## 3stacks

I hope he made sense 🙂


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he has a great day today


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope all his life issues troubling him get solved and he has a great life with a great woman by his side.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wish whatever you been wanting recently you will get: )


----------



## penguinbeak

I sincerely hope you get a free pizza


----------



## Tomatmacka

I hope that you'll get a pet penguin in the future.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish that his wishes come true. 



Black As Day said:


> I wish whatever you been wanting recently you will get: )


Aww, thank you. 

I wish you success in what you want to do.


----------



## 0589471

I wish you all the happiness, love, and company you deserve


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish you all the happiness, love, and company you deserve


 Thank you too. 

I wish
you
the
same.
​


----------



## Suchness

I wish you get that suit you have always wanted.


----------



## Glendap

I wish for your life to be filled with a lot of laughter and happiness.


----------



## SSJB

I wish you the best


----------



## Suchness

I wish you the best.


----------



## Dan the man

Wish whatever your hearts desiring at the moment


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he has a great day.


----------



## CNikki

I wish for you all the great opportunities that come your way and cherish the outcomes of them.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish they get one year of free pizzas.


----------



## Dan the man

Hope he has a good rest of the week


----------



## Fun Spirit

May your next meal be good: )


----------



## 3stacks

May your next dessert be good


----------



## Red October

May your harvests be great, and your bunions small


----------



## SunshineSam218

I wish nothing but the best for you.


----------



## PandaBearx

Wishing you happiness, good fortune, and good health! (∩^o^)⊃━☆゜.*


----------



## Kevin001

Wishing you inner peace


----------



## Dan the man

That you have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Crisigv

I hope your night's going better than mine.


----------



## EggsBenedict

I hope you break the fourth wall and rise from the dead (your mood).


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he stays cool


----------



## BWV988

I wish you the best


----------



## Scaptain

Hopefully, you get that Red Ryder Range Model 1938 Air Rifle BB Gun you always wanted for Christmas.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I hope you hit the lottery and don't forget to give me half!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope you are able to overcome your social anxiety.


----------



## farfegnugen

here's for a nice summer surprise and having some fun


----------



## 3stacks

I hope he also has a nice summer


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope you have a nice summer as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope life is better than when he first joined :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

appreciate your optimism and support to many here, hope everything at home improves and you have a great week!


----------



## Rebootplease

She gets to accompany her wishee to church 5 days a week.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope that you will overcome your SA.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I hope you get to achieve what you want in life.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope things from here on out will get better for him.


----------



## 3stacks

I hope you get that condition dealt with. Just messing, I hope you get a good sleep


----------



## Kevin001

Hope you realize how nice of a person you are and stop feeling bad about yourself bro.


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> Hope you realize how nice of a person you are and stop feeling bad about yourself bro.


Thank you

Hope you get at least 10 good reasons to smile and at the least 2 very hearty laughs today (and everyday)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he continues to chase his dreams.


----------



## Nelar

Kevin001 said:


> Hope he continues to chase his dreams.


I hope someone new will approach you and show you kindness

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## momentsunset

I hope something unexpected and amazing will happen for you this week


----------



## 3stacks

I hope you realise how great you are


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope that you have a good weekend.


----------



## Ekardy

I hope that you won’t be worried anymore.


----------



## harrison

I hope that she meets her very own Shah Jahan one day soon.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope he gets everything he wants in life, as certainly deserves it.


----------



## harrison

Thanks mate. 

I hope one day he meets a nice lady and has a family of his own. He'd make an incredible father.


----------



## Suchness

I hope one day you get to go to India.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hope the rest of 2018 will be good for you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish that the person above feels better and has a lovely 2018.

@*harrison*

You're welcome mate. 

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he gets the woman of his dreams!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope his life improves beyond expectation and he gets the woman of his dreams.


----------



## mgra

I hope you have a wonderful day and all your worries go away  <3


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she changes that mood from Sad to happy .


----------



## stratsp

Hope he stays close to god foreever


----------



## Nick Attwell

If you haven't already; I hope you find a partner soon


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope he has lovely weather where he lives.

@*mgra*

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he takes a nice vacation somewhere nice


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope that he has a wonderful day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope the two people above have a good rest of the year and beyond that.


----------



## Ekardy

I hope one day you find someone great and amazing because you deserve it.


----------



## girlyone1

Hope you have a good relaxing day 🙂.


----------



## Vip3r

I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish all 3 post's above nothing but the best that life can give them.


----------



## 3stacks

I hope you know you're appreciated


----------



## 0589471

I hope you know you have very nice eyes and not be so down on your looks all the time. You have nothing to worry about. Anxiety just takes it's toll on our confidence . :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks

I hope you know you're a beautiful woman inside and out


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hope your life goes better than mine has.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope he will have a good weekend.


----------



## Flora20

I hope you have a happy sunny day!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish everyone above my post to my previous post nothing but the best that life can give them. 

In addition, anyone who post's after my post too, so no one is left out.


----------



## Kevin001

Lol wish he continues to help people


----------



## mgra

^ Hope he continues to feel inspired and feels wonderful throughout the week. I hope he doesn't have to deal with anxiety or sadness/depression this week or for a really long time


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope she has had a good day. :^)


----------



## roxslide

I hope tomorrow brings a wonderful surprise. I also hope something really funny happens and you get a good belly laugh out of it.

Haha I kind of feel like I'm casting a spell or something. _Improve Keegan's day! ALAKAZOO!_


----------



## fluorish

I wish Roxslide could take care of my puppies for me there is 6 of them,,, hope that is something nice!


----------



## Zatch

I wish you good fortune this week! I've already had my share.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope you get more good fortune the user above me!


----------



## The Library of Emma

I hope you have a lovely week


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope she's had a good day.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope his anxiety lessens.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope everything works out for her. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wish that he sweeps a fair maiden off her feet on his wedding day.


----------



## fluorish

Wish he stays happy because ANX1 is an awsome person (replying to everyone feeling hopeless, and making them feel like someone cares)


----------



## 3stacks

I wish he flourishes


----------



## fluorish

3stacks said:


> I wish he flourishes


Thanks but it's a she.

Wish he becomes secure! Yay


----------



## Going Sane

That she keeps moving forward and bravely facing her obstacles and appreciating herself for it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish him happiness and to achieve great things.



fluorish said:


> Wish he stays happy because ANX1 is an awsome person (replying to everyone feeling hopeless, and making them feel like someone cares)


Aww, thank you for your kind words. 

I'm no where near as awesome as you or others on here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

fluorish said:


> Hmm dunno why you would say that, how you would think your not as Awsome as me or others.
> 
> Well ANX1 hope you realise your self worth!


That you can jump a building in a single bound and rescue other fair maidens.  :grin2:

I wish many great things for you in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope every negative thought in his head goes away. He deserves to be free and happy!


----------



## 3stacks

Hope he has a good day


----------



## Fun Spirit

May you receive some unexpected money.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she finds her calling if she hasn't already .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish that he finds the best in life.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he finds good friends irl.


----------



## Kanarko

Kevin001 said:


> Hope he finds good friends irl.


You're half-good.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I hope you will have a relaxing vacation soon. Whenever that will happen.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she keeps chasing after Jesus .


----------



## 3stacks

Hope you get to enjoy Thanksgiving at church! And thanks for welcoming me back.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope that you have a great Halloween!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope he has a great, great, amazing Halloween.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope he's had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## Fun Spirit

May you have a stress-free week: )


----------



## TryingMara

I wish you happy dreams and a restful night’s sleep.


----------



## farfegnugen

May you find a nice weird place where you feel comfortable most of the time


----------



## TryingMara

I wish you a wonderful weekend


----------



## Kevin001

I hope life is a little better for you these days .


----------



## Fun Spirit

May he have enough courage to walk up to the altar.


----------



## Vip3r

I hope she wins the lotto.


----------



## Karsten

I hope he wakes up with a brand new 1978 Trans Am.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I hope you have a great time for Christmas.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Hope you have a great Christmas, New Year.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she has a great 2019.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Hope he has a great 2019, 2020 and many years after that.


----------



## 3stacks

To go even further I hope he has a great 2019, 2020, 2021, 2022 and all of the years after


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Hope he gets all the sausages from the supermarket, so gets many women visiting to get some sausage. :b

But seriously I wish him thē best for many years to come. In addition, that he gets a woman just as funny as him.


----------



## Fun Spirit

May you attract abundance.

_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May she win over Spider Man.


----------



## Fun Spirit

If only Spidey was a Frog.

May "groot" live to be one hundred and two.

_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May she be given a beautiful yellow flower.


----------



## Fun Spirit

That is better: D

May he have an anxiety free month

_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May her cartoons come alive and give her much joy.


----------



## Fun Spirit

: )

May he receive help and feedback from other people just as he give help and feedback to The People of SAS

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------

